# Quick Hello (and quick request for Admin)



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

i personally have no issue with it- but i can't speak for the entire community

u could PM me the link if you like?


----------



## RoyalBlueStuey (Dec 2, 2009)

XivoShowjumper said:


> u could PM me the link if you like?


Sent


----------

